# argc-The Times



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1720017.ece

/links


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting, I was just looking for an update on ARGC and Mr T!  One thing, I cannot believe that ARGC only received 150 complaints - more like 1,500 I'd say! Intersting comments about professor Winson too, I hadn't read that before!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

What I find interesting about this whole thing, is that the BBC were very quick to run news stories about the Panorama program......
BUT they have been utterly silent about the fact that Mr Taranissi has asked the high court to review the legality of the HFEA's actions, or about the fact the BBC is being sued for libel.

Lorna


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

hmmm  true  I hope that Mr T wins!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

If you look at this you will see Robert Winston was one of the complainers to the BBC about the program! - http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/features/article2452911.ece - 3rd question down.

Betty

/links


----------

